# Old Guys and the Gulf



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Just wondering if there are any guys 50+ out there who take their yaks out into the gulf. I would like to but, at 61, don't have the strength of a 20-something. I just bought an Outback and am working on building up my leg strength. Another concern is lugging my yak through the soft sand.

I would be interested in hearing any advice and tips from some of the older kayakers.

Pete


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*70 and still yakin'--more than most folks*

I live way Southeast of Pensacola but I fish 5 days a week. I can't get out into the Gulf to fish for Pelagics because we don't have them within about 15 miles. I mostly fish for Tarpon, Snook and Redfish.

I built a yak cart so I can launch in places a half mile or so from where I can park. I also have a sled I use to drag my yak over rough spots, rocks and deep sand. The sled is 5X easier to use in deep sand than the Wheeleeze.

Both of my yaks are Malibu Mini X's. They are much easier to handle than the brutes the young guys use in P'cola. Kinda neat to catch a 7' Tarpon from a 9'4" yak.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Pete, I am 58 and recenty began to fish in the gulf with the younger folks. I am not as fast as them but i have fun, I have caught several Kings. The only thing I suggest is to get a GOOD set of ballon beach wheels for your cart, also launching and recover from the surf can be tricky. BUT it is sooo much fun. Good luck and get out there and enjoy... pompanopete (btw great first name)


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

pompanopete said:


> The only thing I suggest is to get a GOOD set of ballon beach wheels for your cart, also launching and recover from the surf can be tricky.


I'm not old, only 31, but I regularly take my father out fishing. Getting a set of Wheeleez low-pressure balloon tires will make your surf launching life a lot easier! The Hobie wheels are too small in my opinion, you need the massive Wheeleez tires. Surf launching/landing is made MUCH safer/easier by making a wet launch/landing. Basically swimming your yak out and in. I do that every time, even in low surf just to be safe.

Good luck out there


----------



## blsmnsz (Mar 23, 2009)

Pete, I’m 62 and have been Kayak fishing for about 4 years. I work out a lot to stay in shape. When I first started, I was too scared to go out much further than the first sand bar… Now it’s no problem to go out a mile or two. I always take my cell phone with me and try to go out with someone else. I don’t go out if the surf is rough… Learned that lesson a couple of years ago when I got flipped end over end by a huge wave… Broke two rods in the process and put on a good show for folks watching on the beach… Like the previous post… I like to wet launch and land. It’s just too easy to get flipped even with a small wave if it hits you just right. Good luck with your Kayak fishing


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Excellent question for "old guys"*

I'm 60 and months. I've been working toward going out on the Gulf side.
This is my first year with a kayak and I have a hobie Odyessey Thanks for all the tips. 

Any thought given to forming a 50+ group?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

cltucker11 said:


> I'm 60 and months. I've been working toward going out on the Gulf side.
> This is my first year with a kayak and I have a hobie Odyessey Thanks for all the tips.
> 
> Any thought given to forming a 50+ group?


Sounds like a fun plan to me..except we should let any age group of the ladies in..:yes:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

pchedeen said:


> Just wondering if there are any guys 50+ out there who take their yaks out into the gulf. I would like to but, at 61, don't have the strength of a 20-something. I just bought an Outback and am working on building up my leg strength. Another concern is lugging my yak through the soft sand.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing any advice and tips from some of the older kayakers.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,I'm 62+ and love to fish the Gulf.Pensacola Kayak sells a beach cart with balloon wheels and has "hobie bars" for the Outback.They work great!I fish a Outback,too.

Robin


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

I will try the sand again with my Wheelez cart positioned under the middle of my kayak instead of closer to the rear end and see if that makes a difference. I agree that the small balloon wheels on the Hobie cart don't do well in soft sand.

Sure is nice to know that there are some other older kayak fishermen out there and I like the idea of a 50+ group.

Also wanted to thank the forum and it's members for all the great advice I've received. It has improved both my kayaking and fishing and got me, "fired up", to go more often.

Pete


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

A senior kayak fishing group is interesting.....................

Robin


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I began Kayak fishing in 2002 and now 9 years later I am in better health dont hesitate to go out with groups 2-5 miles off the coast. I fish most large lakes here around Birmingham as well as drag my Malibu x-factor around most of the creeks in Alabama Tenn and Georgia. I am now 58 years old and my heart is doing great thanks to the caradiac exercise I get from paddling. Did I start that way no. I worked up to it and paddle 3 times a week somewhere. Dont worry you can build up to it. Lots of fun and lots of butt pucker moments.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it helps keep you younger and in shape.....well at 51 I'm hoping it does. Not a substitute for a good diet and exercise (like I actually adhere to that) but I'm pretty sure it helps. I recommend using the things that make loading/unloading launching and packing up easier. Work smarter not harder. 

Heck - I figured I'd be dead by now anyway so I'm in the bonus round. Like we used to say on the rugby pitch - age & guile will trump youth and skill. Life is short - fish hard.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

need2fish said:


> Heck - I figured I'd be dead by now anyway so I'm in the bonus round. Like we used to say on the rugby pitch - age & guile will trump youth and skill. Life is short - fish hard.


Somehow I'm not surprised you were in to rugby! When I first read your post I thought you said age and gall.........


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

sure is robin... hmmmmm


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

pompanopete said:


> sure is robin... hmmmmm


Thinking ??


----------



## Earl (Dec 22, 2007)

*Old Guys Rule!!*

I think it's a great idea for a 50+ group. You don't want to exclude the younger guys because they have so much experience and will help you to know your limitations (Clint Eastwood there). But, if I knew some older guys were going out, I'd be more inclined to join. 

I've been kayak fishing for about 5 years and spent a bunch of time alone in the gulf. Never went out much past the second sand bar but loved being out there. I started going out with other folks and now I don't enjoy the gulf alone. 

I bought an Outback a couple of months ago and love it. On a fairly calm day, it takes little effort to get out to 3-barges. 

Count me in if anyone wants to organize a 50+ group.

Rusty


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Sign me up in a couple weeks - I'll be 50 then. I also agree with pompanopete!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Robin said:


> Thinking ??


Robin, I was talking about the over 50 trip. would be fun


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

52 here and been paddling the gulf for 5 years. The only reason I fish the bays is if the surf is to high to launch! Like they said, get a good set of wheels for sand dragging. There are several places around Orange Beach and Gulf Shores in Bama that only require short drags. Not to familiar with P'cola. Here in Texas we can drive on the beach right up to the water so I only use my wheels when I get down to Bama or FLA. 
Once you go gulf you won't go back.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

pompanopete said:


> Robin, I was talking about the over 50 trip. would be fun


I qualify..........Let's Go !!!

Robin


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Another over 50 kayak fisher weighing in. I just returned to yak fishing after selling my boat this spring.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

well welocme wflgator


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Ha!Ha! This is classy. I guess, soon to be 62 makes me sort of at the end of the age line along with just a limited few others in this thread. I suppose I will be fishing out of a kayak even at 65 or 70 just to stay on the healthy side of things.


----------

